
How to Optimize Your Pandas Code - min2bro
https://kanoki.org/2019/01/09/how-to-optimize-your-pandas-code/
======
haihaibye
His site blocks me as a bot, so posting here.

Pandas str replace is almost certainly faster than Numba:

[https://pandas.pydata.org/pandas-
docs/stable/reference/api/p...](https://pandas.pydata.org/pandas-
docs/stable/reference/api/pandas.Series.str.replace.html)

~~~
min2bro
Hey, I really want to know what do you mean by blocks you as bot? What message
you see while try to comment on page?

